# GA Lifetime Sportsman's License



## Slug-Gunner

_NOTE: 
This is being posted because several have inquired about it recently. 
*** There is a new category added for Veterans ***_

=============================



_Lifetime Sportsman's License:_

_A lifetime license allows the purchaser/named holder to enjoy a lifetime worth of hunting and fishing privileges in the State of Georgia. Georgia lifetime licenses cover all sport hunting and fishing licenses, to include WMA and PFA permits, except for the Federal Duck Stamp ,  and the free Federal Harvest Information Program Permit (required for dove hunting and migratory waterfowl). Deer hunters also must pick up a Deer Harvest Record from a license dealer prior to hunting each year. Lifetime licenses are valid for the life of the person, even if they move out of Georgia. People who purchase a lifetime license will receive a colorful, plastic license card. Senior license holders (65 years and older) may purchase the plastic card for a $10 processing fee. You must be a Georgia resident for at least 12 months immediately preceding the application for the lifetime license and provide proof of residency in order to be eligible for this license._


NOTE:
Holders of a GA Lifetime Sportsman's License will still need to see a GA License distributor to get a _"FREE" annual H.I.P. Permit and/or an annual Deer Harvest Record_ *** EACH SEASON *** they intend to hunt migratory game birds (dove or waterfowl) or deer hunt.


How to Apply:

      Download a Lifetime Sportsman's License application and mail or hand-deliver it to one of our Wildlife Resource Offices. The Lifetime Sportsman's License is not available online because of strict residency and age documentation requirement.  Credit card transactions may not be available at every WRD Office, please call that office to verify. 
To download form "Click Here" - may require Adobe Reader to view; or use this link:
http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga...nforcement/LIFETIME APPLICATION July 2007.pdf

Definitions:
1. For purposes of this license, resident is defined as continuous domicile within Georgia for a period of 12 consecutive months or longer.

Supporting Document Requirements:
Applications must be accompanied by the following (NO EXCEPTIONS):


Infant (under 2 years of age):  $200
· Copy of Childs Birth Certificate AND
· Copy of Parents Picture ID (choose one) : Current Ga Drivers License, Georgia ID Card (issued by Dept. Motor Vehicle Safety) AND
· Copy of Parents Proof of Residency (choose one): Current Automobile Registration, Voter Registration card, Previous Years Ga Tax Form (NOT a W-2), Warranty Deed to property of person named on photo ID AND
· Copy of Hunter Education Card: required _if obtained_ and < 16 years of age (in the regs, but NOT REQUIRED 
< 2 yrs old - per DNR F&W John Bowers - see:    http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=1362669#post1362669)


Youth (age 2-15):  $350
· Copy of Childs Birth Certificate AND
· Copy of Parents Picture ID (choose one) : Current Ga Drivers License, Georgia ID Card (issued by Dept. Motor Vehicle Safety) AND
· Copy of Parents Proof of Residency (choose one): Current Automobile Registration, Voter Registration card, Previous Years Ga Tax Form (NOT a W-2), Warranty Deed to property of person named on photo ID AND
· Copy of Hunter Education Card: required _if obtained_ and < 16 years of age


Adult:  $500
· Copy of  Picture ID (choose one) : Current Ga Drivers License, Georgia ID Card (issued by Dept. Motor Vehicle Safety) AND
· Copy of Proof of Residency (choose one): Current Automobile Registration, Voter Registration card, Previous Years Ga Tax Form (NOT a W-2), Warranty Deed to property of person named on photo ID AND
· Copy of Hunter Education Card: required if ages 16 thru 25; only number required if age 26 or older (card copy not required) and born on/after 1-1-61


Sr. Discount (age 60 to 64):  $95
· Copy of  Picture ID (choose one) : Current Ga Drivers License, Georgia ID Card (issued by Dept. Motor Vehicle Safety)


Senior (65 and over):  ($10 = only if plastic credit-card type license is desired)
· Copy of  Picture ID (choose one) : Current Ga Drivers License, Georgia ID Card (issued by Dept. Motor Vehicle Safety)


Veterans:  $400
· Copy of  Picture ID (choose one) : Current Ga Drivers License, Georgia ID Card (issued by Dept. Motor Vehicle Safety) AND
· Copy of Proof of Residency (choose one): Current Automobile Registration, Voter Registration card, Previous Years Ga Tax Form (NOT a W-2), Warranty Deed to property of person named on photo ID AND
· Copy of DD 214: providing satisfactory evidence that applicant served more than 90 days of federal active duty military service and was honorably discharged AND
· Copy of Hunter Education Card: required if ages 16 thru 25; only number required if age 26 or older (card copy not required) 
and born on/after 1-1-61
_ADDED EDIT:
FYI:   For those still on 'active duty', you receive a DD214 each time you reenlist (for your prior TIS) use it or see your MILPO office to obtain a copy from your personnel records._


Non-Resident Grandchild:  $1000
· Copy of Grandchilds Birth Certificate AND
· Nres Grandchild: Notarized Certification of relationship of Lifetime License holder and Grandchild AND
· Copy of  Grandparents Picture ID (choose one) : Current Ga Drivers License, Georgia ID Card (issued by Dept. Motor Vehicle Safety), OR
· Copy of Grandparents Proof of Residency (choose one): Current Automobile Registration, Voter Registration card, Previous Years Ga Tax Form (NOT a W-2), Warranty Deed to property of person named on photo ID

=================================


----------



## TurkeyCreek

So someone currently on active duty could not get a lifetime for $400?


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*I'll have to check on that....*



maddog said:


> So someone currently on active duty could not get a lifetime for $400?



_Question:
Are you a Georgia resident ('Home State of Record' on military records) or are you assigned to a military base located in Georgia (have PCS orders)?_ It might make a difference. 

Technically, you are eligible for your Veteran's Benefits under the VA system after serving 180 days of 'active duty' service. During times of 'military conflict' some states use the 90 day period to determine eligibility for veteran's exemptions for tax benefits, etc. 

Like other portions of the current regs, some areas are NOT WRITTEN TOO CLEARLY. I'll try to check with CPT Bell with the Social Circle DNR HQ on this. I will post this information under this topic when I get a reply back.

Slug-Gunner
GA Hunter Education Instructor
Augusta-Richmond County/CSRA


----------



## Duncan

*Is lifetime lic still valid if you move out of state?*

If you purchase a lifetime license and then you move out of state, is the license still valid?


----------



## TurkeyCreek

S-G....The Vetern I had in mind is my son who is currently in the Air Force. He is from Ga but is currently stationed in Neveda.

Was planning on buying him a lifetime license at $500 till I saw this about Vets getting them for $400.


----------



## Paymaster

I was hoping Vet. License would be a little less expensive. I won't live long enough for it to be a deal.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

> If you purchase a lifetime license and then you move out of state, is the license still valid?



Yes, that's what makes it an especially good deal for someone young, who isn't totally settled down.

One of my best buddies got transferred to NC, bought a lifetime license before leaving, and has saved hundreds of dollars.


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*Unless you plan to die at 62, you have choices....*



Paymaster said:


> I was hoping Vet. License would be a little less expensive. I won't live long enough for it to be a deal.



Paymaster,

I checked your profile and at age 55 you're kind of in a dilema on which to get. At $400 a _Veteran's Lifetime Sportsman's License_ would pay for itself in about 6.7 yrs (you'd be 62) at $60 yr for an annual Sportsman's License. If you wait until your 60 yrs old (5 yrs) and got the _Senior Discount Lifetime Sportsman's License_ for $95 it would pay for itself in about 1.5 yrs (again about age 62) but you'd have paid for 5 yrs of annual Sportsman's License at $60/yr = total of $300 + $95. In the long run there's only $5 difference between getting it now or waiting until your age 60, that is providing you haven't already purchased your Sportsman's License for this upcoming hunting season. It all breaks down to whether you're currently purchasing an annual Sportsman's License or combinations of licenses to meet your current fishing/hunting needs for less than $60 annually. Tough choice.  

One other thing to consider.... if you purchase now, you're protected from any increases in license fees that could take place between now and age 60. My understanding is that an increase in license fees is currently under discussion in the Georgia House and Senate, but that may only be rumors? Maybe Jeff Young can offer more input on that aspect.

Slug-Gunner


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*I'll get back with you early next week....*



maddog said:


> S-G....The Vetern I had in mind is my son who is currently in the Air Force. He is from Ga but is currently stationed in Neveda.
> 
> Was planning on buying him a lifetime license at $500 till I saw this about Vets getting them for $400.



CPT Bell had already left his office for the weekend when I called to check on this.... I'll get back with you early next week with a definate answer for you.

Now that I know his status, it will make the questions much clearer. He can apply by mail and have it mailed to your address. I assume that is still his "home of record" on his military files? As long as that is the case, I don't really see a problem in him applying for it by mail, or you doing it in person if you have POA (Power of Attorney) for him - always a good thing to have with a son/daughter in the military.

Slug-Gunner


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*Yes it is still valid....*



Duncan said:


> If you purchase a lifetime license and then you move out of state, is the license still valid?



A good friend of mine retired from the Army a few years back and bought some property near Belvedere, SC (just across the Savannah River from Augusta, GA. He had bought a GA Lifetime Sportsman's License a couple years before he retired and knew he was going to stay in the CSRA area after retirement. Since he still hunts at Fort Gordon on a regular basis, he said it paid for itself in less than 2 years when compared to the non-resident fees he would have had to pay otherwise. He has the benefit of having 'resident' type licenses for both GA and SC now.

See my reply to Paymaster for an estimate of how long it takes to pay for the GA Lifetime License when compared to current annual Sportsman's License fees. In 3 yrs you'll be eligible for the _Senior Discount Lifetime Sportsman's License_ for $95. That's the one I bought when they first came out with it.

Slug-Gunner


----------



## Kreed5821

I'm glad I have mine. I was afraid they'd quit offering the lifetime licenses before I had a chance to get it.


----------



## KnightMare

I got mine a couple of years ago.  Makes things so much easier


----------



## trumpdriver

Just as a side note if you are documented disabled you are entitled for a free hunting and fishing combo license which is renewable every 3 years. You can download the application from DNR website.


----------



## timber rattler

*Lifetime license*

I purchased mine when I got off Active Duty in 2001. The best thing i've done since I accepted Jesus as my Lord and Savior at the age of 7.


----------



## jettman96

If I purchase one does this include my permit to hunt/fish WMA property?


----------



## jettman96

Got the answer...  I called the local DNR office and they it does include the WMA permit.


----------



## kscoggins

Got mine today,, only thing you need annually is 
(Free) HIP Permit
(Free) Deer Tags
(Federal) Duck Stamp for Waterfowl.


----------



## Icecold

Wish they had a cheaper one for just fishing


----------



## Phillip Thurmond

I've had mine for several years and I love it.  Best thing I ever bought and think of it this way guys if you got Gator hunting you don't have to pay that $50 tag or if you go with someone who has a tag that is also included.  Its a win win either way.  mine has already paid for itself.


----------



## Gary Mercer

*license*

Hey Slug:
I thought 65 plus seniors were a free license.  I have had mine for three years now, and all I do is go get my deer tags and hip tag?
Have they decided to change the reg?
Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*$10 is for "Plastic CC Type Card"*



Gary Mercer said:


> Hey Slug:
> I thought 65 plus seniors were a free license.  I have had mine for three years now, and all I do is go get my deer tags and hip tag?
> Have they decided to change the reg?
> Thanks,
> Gary



Gary,
The $10 fee is ONLY IF YOU WANT TO GET THE PLASTIC CC TYPE OF "Lifetime Sportsman's License".... 
or for when you ever need to get a 'replacement' license (any type).

Slug-Gunner


----------



## Smackover

*Seniors fishing on PFA's*

Doesn't the after 65 Senior License entitle one to fish on PFA's as well, or, do they need a different license ?

Smackover


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*It's Explained in Post #1.... but,*



Smackover said:


> Doesn't the after 65 Senior License entitle one to fish on PFA's as well, or, do they need a different license ?
> 
> Smackover




As explained previously, the "Lifetime Sportsman's License" (ALL VERSIONS) covers EVERYTHING _(to include Hunting, Fishing, Big Game Permits, Primitive Weapons, PFAs, WMAs etc.) _, _except the requirement to purchase a Federal "Duck Stamp" and to get the FREE annual 'H.I.P Permit' and the 'Deer Harvest Record' if you hunt migratory game birds or hunt deer._

You can even use it to accompany someone on ALLIGATOR HUNTS, but you still must be 'DRAWN for a PERMIT' to be able to hunt them yourself.

Slug-Gunner


----------



## stiles1682

Just curious if anyone found the answer if we could purchase the license if we are still on Active Duty.  Im in the Marines and just extended to take orders with M Btry in TN.  But my home of record is GA.  I pay GA taxes and Im not planning on getting out for a while.  But I have to buy license when I come home on leave and hunt.  Will a Statement of Service work in the place of a DD 214?  It basically says all the same stuff as a 214.  Thats what we have to use for all other legal matters such as cars, homes, tags since were still on Active Duty.

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*See you JAG Office....*



stiles1682 said:


> Just curious if anyone found the answer if we could purchase the license if we are still on Active Duty.  Im in the Marines and just extended to take orders with M Btry in TN.  But my home of record is GA.  I pay GA taxes and Im not planning on getting out for a while.  But I have to buy license when I come home on leave and hunt.  Will a Statement of Service work in the place of a DD 214?  It basically says all the same stuff as a 214.  Thats what we have to use for all other legal matters such as cars, homes, tags since were still on Active Duty.
> 
> Thanks,
> Charlie




Charlie,

If you're still on your 1st Enlistment/Commission, see your local JAG office for details on what to use to verify your 'Veteran status'. You should be able to use your original enlistment papers, which have the date you entered service on them. To be considered an 'eligible veteran', you must have completed >90 days of active duty. The 'statement of service' you mention may also be OK.... again, have JAG give you the correct answer. If you're on a second or subsequent enlistment, then you should have a DD214 for your previous enlistment 'term of service'. Your MILPO can provide it for you.

Once you've got the appropriate forms, go online and download the "Lifetime Sportsman's License" form and complete it, sent it in along with the "certified copies" of the required forms (again, JAG can provide these for you), along with a USPS Money Order for $400 by registered mail to the listed DNR address. Use your "Home of Record" address (usually your parents address if they are still in GA) and it will be mailed to that address. I do know that they can ONLY BE MAILED TO A GA ADDRESS!

I'll try to call DNRs CPT Bell this week to see if he can give me a better answer on this and verify the procedures involved. I'll PM you with the info when I get it.

Slug-Gunner


----------



## stiles1682

Slug-Gunner,

Thank you for getting the answers for me.  I joined in 2005 in August so Ive been in the Marines bout 3 1/2 years.  Im the Administrator for my Unit.  My parents still live in GA so I will have it mailed to them.  Thanks again for taking the time to answer my questions.

Charlie


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*One other consideration....*



stiles1682 said:


> Slug-Gunner,
> 
> Thank you for getting the answers for me.  I joined in 2005 in August so Ive been in the Marines bout 3 1/2 years.  Im the Administrator for my Unit.  My parents still live in GA so I will have it mailed to them.  Thanks again for taking the time to answer my questions.
> 
> Charlie




Charlie,
If your father has a POA for you (always a GOOD IDEA anyway, just in case), you can send him the appropriate verification forms and do it 'in person' for you at a regional DNR office. I remembered this from reviewing my previous advice given someone in an earlier post.

Slug-Gunner


----------



## mriver72

Thanks for posting i got 2 boys ages 13 and 8 this will make a birthday present that will be remembered forever ...


----------



## jeshoffstall

*Just sent for my lifetime license today.*

Question, now that GA has gone to the online system, can I get my HIP and deer harvest permits online each year?

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*Online License System....*



jeshoffstall said:


> Question, now that GA has gone to the online system, can I get my HIP and deer harvest permits online each year?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jack



When you go onto the "Georgia Online License" web site, there is a _"I have a 'Lifetime License'" option_. Select it, and input either the license number on the back of your 'Lifetime Sportsman's License' or your SSAN#.... you then will be able to print out your _'Deer Harvest Record'_ and get the _H.I.P. Questionaire_ taken care of too. Hope this helps.

Slug-Gunner


----------



## mferrell

Looks like this would be a great gift for anyone with an infant future sportsmen.


----------



## oregonbowhunter

another question if i was to purchase a lifetime liscense and got stationed somewhere else am i know required to buy a out of state hunting liscense for the state im currently stationed in???


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*Military Personnel....*



oregonbowhunter said:


> another question if i was to purchase a lifetime liscense and got stationed somewhere else am i know required to buy a out of state hunting liscense for the state im currently stationed in???




For military personnel assigned to a new duty station in another state (on orders), you are permitted to buy a 'resident' license for that state. At least that was always the case when I was on 'active duty' and assigned to a new duty station. If you are assigned to a new base to attend a school (for training), you can purchase a license in that state for the current license year. This may vary for some states since I'm not familiar with each states agreement with their local military reservations. Maybe others who are stationed in other locations can answer this better than I can.

If you purchase a Lifetime License in ANY STATE, it is only good in that state. 

Slug-Gunner


----------



## oregonbowhunter

*Dont assume that*



Slug-Gunner said:


> For military personnel assigned to a new duty station in another state (on orders), you are permitted to buy a 'resident' license for that state. At least that was always the case when I was on 'active duty' and assigned to a new duty station. If you are assigned to a new base to attend a school (for training), you can purchase a license in that state for the current license year. This may vary for some states since I'm not familiar with each states agreement with their local military reservations. Maybe others who are stationed in other locations can answer this better than I can.
> 
> If you purchase a Lifetime License in ANY STATE, it is only good in that state.
> 
> Slug-Gunner


Got slammed pretty hard by oregon for having a state resident liscense that overlapd with another unmentioned state by 3 days who knew i wasnt a resident even though i lived there 11 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmystriton

FYI i talked to the lifetime license dept. We (active duty) are not eligble for a discounted lifetime license. I was told NO!!!!! not until you are discharged. I got 19 years in and they said no. You can come in for 90 days get the boot and get it for 400. But you cant get a hundred dollar discount for 19 years???????? Does not make any sense to me. I got all kinds of proof that i am in and have been but that is not good enough. They just played dumb and said that the legislatures wrote the bill and it stated you had to have a DD214......Once again law makers that dont know what is going on.....I think if you have a deployment then you should get a free lifetime.... What about the disability thing. How much of a disability do you have to have before your license is free????


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*You get a DD214 EVERY TIME You Reenlist.....*



jimmystriton said:


> FYI i talked to the lifetime license dept. We (active duty) are not eligble for a discounted lifetime license. I was told NO!!!!! not until you are discharged. I got 19 years in and they said no. You can come in for 90 days get the boot and get it for 400. But you cant get a hundred dollar discount for 19 years???????? Does not make any sense to me. I got all kinds of proof that i am in and have been but that is not good enough. They just played dumb and said that the legislatures wrote the bill and it stated you had to have a DD214......Once again law makers that dont know what is going on.....I think if you have a deployment then you should get a free lifetime.... What about the disability thing. How much of a disability do you have to have before your license is free????



Jimmy,
I am 'retired military' and FYI you get a DD214 EVERY TIME you reenlist for a new 'term of service'. I seriously doubt that the person you talked to HAD ANY MILITARY EXPERIENCE or they would have known this. Hopefully, you saved your copies of 'reenlistment papers'..... if not, then see your MILPO office and they can print out copies from your records. 

Post back if you have further questions.


----------



## Gary Mercer

Thanks, Slug, I think I am going to have my green senior license laminated.  It does not have an epiration date on it.

So I see no reason to get another.

HEY CHARLIE, SEMPER FI, BRO.
Gary


----------



## Jim P

I know that dissabled vets get a free license, but some times it's a hassel to get them renewed, can we get a life time instead?


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*Disabled Veterans....*



Jim P said:


> I know that dissabled vets get a free license, but some times it's a hassel to get them renewed, can we get a life time instead?



The only DISABLED VETERANS who are eligible for a FREE GEORGIA LIFETIME SPORTSMAN'S LICENSE are 'veterans' who are certified as _100% DISABLED_ (this must be VERIFIED with VA). Those who have 'disabilities' with lower limits should have their % of disability verified through VA in order to get a FREE LICENSE for a specified time period - usually 3-5 years in length. The reason is that different 'disabilities' may be 'temporary' in nature and need to be RE-VERIFIED at periodic intervals.


----------



## Gary Mercer

Hey Slug, got a question for you.
As a senior, I have a permanent license.
If I want to fish a PFA or WMA, will I need to get a "stamp" or am I good?
If I am required to get an additional permit, where, and how do I go about it?
Thanks,
Gary


----------



## fburris

Every father should be required to buy a lifetime license for thier kid when it is born...It is so much cheaper. I bought one for my son when he was born in SC. We later moved to NC and I bought him another. Now I live in Georgia and he fishes with me alot, but I can't afford the lifetime now. So, if you have the spare change, buy your kids a lifetime when they are born. It will be one of the best deals you will get in a lifetime. I still have land in SC and NC and hunt and fish there as well.


----------



## Hunter22

I got my lifetime Ga hunting and fishing license a couple years ago(when I was 21) and im sure glad I did. I bought my 14 yr old nephew one as well last year because he is a HUGE hunter and loves to fish and goes with me every chance he can.


----------



## JoshuaStellar

I have live in GA for 4 years now... If I buy a lifetime will it still be valid if I move to a different state?


----------



## russ010

JoshuaStellar said:


> I have live in GA for 4 years now... If I buy a lifetime will it still be valid if I move to a different state?



_Lifetime licenses are valid for the life of the person, even if they move out of Georgia._


----------



## BonaireBuzz

Hoping that my son would love to hunt and fish as much as I do, I bought him a lifetime license before he turned 2 for $200.  Best investment (excluding his education) that I have ever made.  He's 10 now and showing a real interest in archery and there are even some days that he out fishes his dad.  Makes me proud!


----------



## moose266

I got this wen I was 15 I'm now 19 and it's so nice not having to worry about getting a license every year. I strongly suggest getting one.


----------



## Hogchaser

Thought i would pick one up:  I am 57 next week.

Adult: $500
· Copy of Picture ID (choose one) : Current Ga Drivers License, Georgia ID Card (issued by Dept. Motor Vehicle Safety) AND
· Copy of Proof of Residency (choose one): Current Automobile Registration, Voter Registration card, Previous Years Ga Tax Form (NOT a W-2), Warranty Deed to property of person named on photo ID AND
· Copy of Hunter Education Card: required if ages 16 thru 25; only number required if age 26 or older (card copy not required) and born on/after 1-1-61

Then i figured i would wait:

Sr. Discount (age 60 to 64): $95
· Copy of Picture ID (choose one) : Current Ga Drivers License, Georgia ID Card (issued by Dept. Motor Vehicle Safety)


Senior (65 and over): ($10 = only if plastic credit-card type license is desired)
· Copy of Picture ID (choose one) : Current Ga Drivers License, Georgia ID Card (issued by Dept. Motor Vehicle Safety)

Don't figure on dirt nap for a bit so better deal..


----------



## biker13

Get my senior discount license this year.YA HOOO!!


----------



## Eddy M.

I'll get to mail my application on 10/27/2011       -   best $98.00 I'll ever spend + when you buy it before your 65 the state somehow continues to be able to counting you for federal funds (? Pittman Bowles act) and they can't count you after your 65 and it's free I have been told.


----------



## Eddy M.

Eddy M. said:


> I'll get to mail my application on 10/27/2011       -   best $98.00 I'll ever spend + when you buy it before your 65 the state somehow continues to be able to counting you for federal funds (? Pittman Bowles act) and they can't count you after your 65 and it's free I have been told.



 waiting--- they cashed my check


----------



## Eddy M.

got it today 53 days after mailing my check and it is plastic not paper as I was expecting


----------



## Bulldog Brian

*Use promo code "T1" at Anglerswarehouse.com for all your tackle needs*

New custom "Alabama Rig" that is lightweight before adding jig heads & swim baits. Use promo code "T1" at Anglerswarehouse.com for all your tackle needs... Great customer service & no sales tax!


----------



## F.A.R.R.

Does anyone know if the download links for the application form listed here are still good?


----------



## Bryannecker

Slug-Gunner said:


> Gary,
> The $10 fee is ONLY IF YOU WANT TO GET THE PLASTIC CC TYPE OF "Lifetime Sportsman's License"....
> or for when you ever need to get a 'replacement' license (any type).
> 
> Slug-Gunner



They told me that it I lost the senior they would give me a replacement, free with not fee!!


----------



## hookinmouth

F.A.R.R. said:


> Does anyone know if the download links for the application form listed here are still good?




It appears the links in the OP are no longer valid.  Click here for the current information - http://www.georgiawildlife.com/licenses-permits-passes#Lifetime_Licenses


----------



## chrisclayton33

thanks for the info.


----------



## HossBog

I LOVE my GA lifetime license! Thank you, Georgia, for doing this one right! Some other states make a mess out of it.


----------



## coondog96

Does the lifetime license also cover trout stamps???


----------



## cjlake88

I just got mine as a gift, i am 15. Can this license be used in other states besides Georgia?


----------



## Eddy M.

cjlake88 said:


> i just got mine as a gift, i am 15. Can this license be used in other states besides georgia?



++++++++no++++++++


----------



## strutlife

Wish Georgia would do like North Carolina. A disabled veterans lifetime license is 115.00 in North Carolina. Apparently they really appreciate their service.


----------



## HossBog

One other thing in the GA regulations magazine: if we do not get a paid lifetime license, when we get 65 and free geezer license, Georgia will lose out of some gubmint lucres. I say get ye lifetime license.


----------



## HydraYak

Great info here, exactly what i needed. Thanks!


----------



## bob4fishing

when i turned 60 i went to the dnr office in covington and got one as my birthday gift to myself , everytime i go fishing i wait for a dnr to show up and ask to see my license so i can show off what $95. and being old can get you now at 65 years i could have paid $10 .


----------

